

Bill Gates Will Grant You $100,000 to Invent a Next-Gen Condom - gmatty
http://betabeat.com/2013/03/bill-gates-will-grant-you-100000-to-invent-a-next-gen-condom/

======
lutusp
Quote: "If you manage to develop a condom that guys won’t complain about
having to wear, you will win $100,000 from the Gates Foundation ..."

This is misleading, verging on false. What's being offered is not a prize for
a successful design, it's a grant to support development of a promising idea.
You don't submit a finished design and wait for your $100K "prize", you submit
a proposal for a research program and hope it merits support.

In other words, it's not a lottery, it's science.

